# hi girls, guys and makeup lovers!!!



## cruella007 (Dec 18, 2015)

good evening!
 Hello everyone, I am a new member ...
 Makeup lover ..... then start reading ...
 and in advance thanks for the welcome!

I live in EU, Croatia, 31y old...


----------



## Jessica (Jan 29, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply--but....WELCOME to Specktra!!!!


----------

